

Life Liberty and Blazing Broadband - jsherry
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/04/life-liberty-and-blazing-broadband.html

======
drcube
All I can say is good luck. I hope he's right.

But if you think that all it takes is a desire for freedom to subvert tyranny,
you misread history. Does anyone think the problem in the middle ages, or the
USSR, or the American slave plantations, was that the oppressed didn't yearn
for freedom? It isn't that easy.

This is about the balance of power. When the power is concentrated in a few
hands, it doesn't matter what the majority wants.

On the optimistic front, technology is itself empowering. I fully believe a
free, decentralized and encrypted internet will emerge as soon as the
governments of the first world implement the real, stifling censorship they
seem to be dead set on. Of course, if it were that easy, why hasn't it already
happened in China and Iran? Then I go back to being pessimistic again. Either
way, it is fun to watch and participate in this struggle for freedom that
seems to define our times.

